# Benefits of Porn



## jimrich (Sep 26, 2010)

I wish there had been porn videos when I was younger and had no clue how to do sex! I have learned so much from porn, especially Lesbian porn where demonstrations of soft, loving, slow, tender and extremely satisfying examples are displayed of how to do wonderful, delicate and LOVING sex to get one's partner OFF. 
I had heard about and read about oral and digital sex but never got it until I watched a few Lesbian videos where all of that is demonstrated for a DUMB guy like me to learn about.
I used some of my new stuff on my late wife and she LOVED IT! Just watching how smoothly and lovingly the girls MAKE LOVE to each other vs. the rushed, rough and UNLOVING style of most men is a real eye-opener. I much prefer the kind and gentle style of the girls over the "rush to have an orgasm" style of most men who don't seem to have the time (as I never did) for gentle and LOVING for-play or finding and loving the Clitoris and G spot in a woman until she (more than just me) has some ORGASMS. 
I sure have learned a lot from Porn to undo the "Wham, Bam, Thank you Mam" style of sex I grew up with. 
Has Porn improved your love making?
:grin2:


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

When I think about the* "benefits of porn"* it makes me think of this one environmental scientist that commented that the countryside over in the UK used to be littered with horrid x-rated magazines everywhere he would look. He appreciated that online porn had really changed this, and that his view of the countryside was now a lot cleaner as these magazines were no longer sold that much due to readily available and free online porn.










Other than that, claiming that porn is great for "educational purposes" is problematic at best!

Maybe one could argue that it is beneficial for temporarily treating insomnia for men!

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Porn that shows real couples enjoying pleasing each other can be god instruction. Mainstream porn that shows activities intended just for visual impact on the audience can be a terrible guide.


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm sorry but porn and "demonstration of love, slow, loving and tender" just don't go together. Get an instructional video. Porn does nothing but ruin people, relationships and marriages.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Everybody is different, and not everybody likes the same things, so to have a 'guide' to show you how to have sex is futile, IMO.

FWIW, my wife prefers porn-style sex about 90% of the time, as opposed to slow and gentle. Go figure.

The only true guides one has is their partner and each others ability to listen, communicate, pick up on clues (body language, sounds, etc.) as well as a huge penis.

Just kidding about that last one. :wink2:


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

IMO the only benefit of porn is that it can aid imagination. Perhaps give you ideas to try.

A much better way to improve your skills is to be able to communicate really well about sex. Listening to feedback or being instructed and shown can be tough on the ego and sometimes unsexy. Playing and experimenting is the best way and really listening to the breathing and reactions of your partner, keeping it fun and *varied*. 

Just be careful with porn that you don't get fixated on a particular thing, where you are fooled into thinking because it is *visually* arousing that it *feels* amazing for your partner. Its tempting to stick with something you think works and miss out on experimenting.

I agree with you that watching 'slower' porn is preferable to the rough stuff in terms understanding intimacy.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Unfortunately, there are a lot of young men out there who've gotten their 'education' from porn.

They've mistakenly been led to believe that all they have to do is spend a whole 12 generous seconds on 'foreplay' (I use that term loosely when it comes to porn) then get on top of someone, pump away with their magic member, and she's going to climax all over the place and squirt all over the ceiling in sheer ecstasy. Further, they're also led to believe that there's nothing more a woman wants than to be turned over all of a sudden and rammed anally from behind - with little lubricant. :lol:

And of course, the porn starlets are doing what they're *paid* to do - moaning at the camera like it's the greatest thing in the world while mentally, they're probably wondering what expensive purse to buy with their paycheck from the afternoon's porn festivities.

OP, you were smart. You removed men from the equation because you would have NEVER learned how to truly please a woman with the "all about HIM" mentality being offered up in mainstream porn.


----------



## maritalloneliness (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm a female who enjoys watching porn on occasion and watches it at times with hubby who isn't into it as much as I do but it differs for everyone and now there's such variety. Is it terrible to say there's romantic porn. It just adds a visual as I also enjoy reading erotica. Part of viewing porn for me is to watch how some things are done and to add to some things I wouldn't mind trying although, I'm aware my experience with my husband will be much different than the female porn star.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Unfortunately, there are a lot of young men out there who've gotten their 'education' from porn.
> 
> They've mistakenly been led to believe that all they have to do is spend a whole 12 generous seconds on 'foreplay' (I use that term loosely when it comes to porn) then get on top of someone, pump away with their magic member, and she's going to climax all over the place and squirt all over the ceiling in sheer ecstasy. Further, they're also led to believe that there's nothing more a woman wants than to be turned over all of a sudden and rammed anally from behind - with little lubricant. :lol:
> 
> ...


Agree fully with this.

But I think OP is probably talking about real couples (at least, that's what sprung to my mind in his original post).

I think the word 'porn' conjures up the old school, paid actors style of production. Whereas, I'm willing to bet, many people no longer really watch that sort of stuff these days (especially with the many free options available).

I watch maybe a couple of times a month, and it's entirely amateur stuff, real people, normal bodies, etc. Things that more realistically depict real life. Although I'm very visual (as most men are), the fact that they're not faking is extremely important to what I get out of it.

I can't say I've learned anything from it, but perhaps subconsciously. I certainly wouldn't hang my sexual skills hat on watching other people have sex, that's for sure.


----------



## drifter777 (Nov 25, 2013)

There seem to be a lot of cases of a guy getting desensitized to real woman after watching the beautiful, perfect bodies and fake over-sexed libidos of porn stars. Let's toss this scenario out for the sake of this dicussion.

Most men are very visual creatures and watching women having sex is huge turn-on. I watch amateur port a couple times a week because I enjoy it. My wife understands but she rarely enjoys any kind of porn. What she does know is that my watching porn results in me having more desire for her in every way so she is totally down with it. I have a much higher libido than she does so she encourages me to jerk it when she's not up for sex. She likes to watch me. So for us porn is a healthy sex aid that enhances our love life. I'm sure it does the same for many other couples.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

"Benefits of Porn"


Teaches you that love and sex are completely different things.


Teaches you that you are interchangeable with an image; ie. basically worthless sexually.



In a way, I am grateful to porn for these lessons. It's always best to know the truth.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

peacem said:


> I agree with you that watching 'slower' porn is preferable to the rough stuff in terms understanding intimacy.


 @peacem you do realize that the 'slower' porn is only a special effect with the video editing software don't you? Essentially you see this on the screen










But you hear all the "purring" noises overdubbed at normal speed to make it look more real!


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

All depends on what porn you watch. Some producers specialize in real couples that enjoy intimacy. 





notmyrealname4 said:


> "Benefits of Porn"
> 
> 
> Teaches you that love and sex are completely different things.
> ...


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

uhtred said:


> All depends on what porn you watch. Some producers specialize in real couples that enjoy intimacy.




Disagree. I stated my personal experience. You could state yours without attempting a sideways minimalizing of mine.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Disagreeing is not minimizing. You have every right to object to porn if you want. My reaction does not match yours - I don't know if that is due to different personalities or because we have been exposed to different types of porn.

In discussions like this I try to point out that there is a wide variety of porn. A lot of modern stuff is very different from traditional pro-porn and I think some people may be imagining the old stuff in these discussions. I don't know your exposure.





notmyrealname4 said:


> Disagree. I stated my personal experience. You could state yours without attempting a sideways minimalizing of mine.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I know that I am far from being the first in saying this, but let's just say that I'd rather witness two loving people making mad, passionate, heartfelt love to each other much rather than watching them trying to kill each other!*


----------



## peacem (Oct 25, 2014)

badsanta said:


> @peacem you do realize that the 'slower' porn is only a special effect with the video editing software don't you? Essentially you see this on the screen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you ever tried homeopathy porn? It's slowed down to the point of it just being a distant memory. Its strangely satisfying.


----------



## jimrich (Sep 26, 2010)

drifter777 said:


> My wife understands but she rarely enjoys any kind of porn. What she does know is that my watching porn results in me having more desire for her in every way so she is totally down with it. I have a friend who said that he sometimes goes alone to porn films and with his wife's APPROVAL, which astounded me since my then wife would have gone berserk if I ever went to a porn film!
> My friend's wife told him to go see all the porn films he wants, get aroused and then bring his PASSIONS HOME TO HER. It apparently THRILLED his wife to make love with him AFTER he got home from a porn movie! His entire story blew my mind but, now, after leaving my 1st, touchy wife, I understand what my friend's wife thought and felt about her AROUSED husband and the mind blowing sex they must have enjoyed when he go home from a porn film! WOW, the best of all circumstances!!!!
> I have a much higher libido than she does so she encourages me to jerk it when she's not up for sex. She likes to watch me. So for us porn is a healthy sex aid that enhances our love life. I'm sure it does the same for many other couples.


----------



## jimrich (Sep 26, 2010)

LOL - to each his own! :grin2:


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

OK, OK, OK!!! Eureka!

The benefits of porn...

Generally speaking porn helps lead the cutting edge of technology. You see big tech companies pursuing augmented reality research and development:










But we all know the "real reasons" as to why this technology will be adopted into the average household! So everyone can experience that real hot sex life that they have been missing out on for their entire life!










Badsanta


----------

